

NSA contractor hired Snowden despite concerns about resume discrepancies - anaptdemise
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/06/21/us-usa-security-snowden-idUSBRE95K01J20130621

======
anaptdemise
Oh no, he exaggerated on his resume... Totally misses the point.

